# How much does it cost to get rat teeth pulled?



## TaylorAshley (Mar 9, 2008)

Just wondering what it should cost because it's really hard for me to keep cutting my baby's teeth every two weeks.


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

Why are you cutting your rat's teeth?


----------



## RambunctiousRatz (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know the whole story on your rat. Does your rat suffer from malocclusion?

This would be the only reason why you would need the teeth trimmed.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Having teeth removed is a big deal surgery, and can be rather expensive. The vet has to be very careful to remove the buds so the teeth never grow again. 

Is your rat young or old?


----------



## TaylorAshley (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, she does have a malocclusion and she's very very young. I had her teeth trimmed by a vet a couple of weeks ago and they are growing in again and it's really hard to cut them. I was just wondering pricing because the vet said it's better to have them just removed. I'm willing to continue to try to trim them myself or take her to the vet if i can't do it. I just want to know pricing


----------



## Doskymom (Jul 29, 2008)

Miss Kitty is having an incisor removed next Tuesday. I can let you know how much my vet charges me.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmmm is it better to remove a rats teeth that has malocclusion or not?


----------



## Doskymom (Jul 29, 2008)

It was $137.00 to have Miss Kitty's tooth pulled. That included 2 x-rays, pain meds, antibiotics, anesthesia, etc. and all I can say is OMG I can't believe how long that tooth was!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

